# AMNS/Bradley Cold Smoke Cheese



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 8, 2011)

Doing a few cheeses today using my original AMSN with BM Apple pellets.

Here are the cheeses. Ya i know they smoke better with wrappers off......














My smoke today.







Using my LooftLighter for starting.







Cheese is in.







Smoke is rolling.













And some help to pull the smoke.







BBL


----------



## roller (Jul 8, 2011)

Looking good...I was wondering why you would need a different AMAZN smoker to smoke the pellets in...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 8, 2011)

I think Todd has the design on the AMNS Pellet one down. Looks to have upside down double V shape dividers. My thinking is to keep from having a burn through like i am having with the original and to keep air circulating.

I'm sure Todd will be along to correct me if i'm wrong.

Sorry blurry pic. Having a burn through here.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2011)

nepas said:


> I think Todd has the design on the AMNS Pellet one down. Looks to have upside down double V shape dividers. My thinking is to keep from having a burn through like i am having with the original and to keep air circulating.
> 
> I'm sure Todd will be along to correct me if i'm wrong.
> 
> Sorry blurry pic. Having a burn through here.


Yup, we tried other things, and Todd tried even more.

I have one with the interior walls doubled---still burned through.

Then one with removable V shape drop ons in perforated & in solid SS.

Then a little juggling with the length of the interior walls due to too much smoke on the turns.

I think Todd was testing 24 hours a day, and sometimes with two smokers.

Then he got this final one that I have, and he is now selling, and that baby is absolutely PERFECT !!!

LOL---Todd's probably still doing tests!!!   He never stops!!!!

BTW NEPAS: Your cheese is gonna be great (as usual!)---Glad we convinced you about the wrappers.----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 8, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup, we tried other things, and Todd tried even more.
> 
> I have one with the interior walls doubled---still burned through.
> 
> ...


Yup

Them wrappers was hard to eats


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 8, 2011)

Yup, Bear is right, LOTS of testing with different configurations.  Seemed never ending.

Pellets in 1 row of the AMNS would work fine and should give about 3 hours of good smoke.  Pellets burn so hot, that the 2nd the adjacent row catches fire, even during cold smoking.

Great looking Smoke!

Todd


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 8, 2011)

Still going strong.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 8, 2011)

Pellets are funny....

They produce more smoke, but also produce more heat.

What are the temps inside your box?

Todd


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 8, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Pellets are funny....
> 
> They produce more smoke, but also produce more heat.
> 
> ...


Yeah i notice the difference in my pellet grills to.

My box temp was 60-72*

Took the cheese out to rest. The AMNS is still smoking away. Worked pretty good after i  took some of the pellets lower into the channels.







To anyone who is thinking about adding some extra smoke to their smokers, grills or pits. Go check out the AMNS Site. Todd has a really nice product here......

Will post final pics later.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 8, 2011)

Got the cheese done and ready to wrap.













I find that wrapping in clear wrap about 8-10 times folding the ends and taping the back is just as good as a vac bag and a hecka lot cheaper.







My AMNS was still smoking away.


----------



## roller (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks good...


----------



## jak757 (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks good to me!  I'm smoking some bacon Sunday with my AMNPS -- just might have to do some cheese to!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 9, 2011)

The cheese looks great Nepas. What did you use for the labels?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> The cheese looks great Nepas. What did you use for the labels?


Me too----How'd you do such nice stamping?  What gives here ????

Come-on----spit it out!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice looking Cheese!!!

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 9, 2011)

I use a DYMO LetraTag.

You can get at wally's notsosmart for like $25. I like the clear tape.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 9, 2011)

Looking good!

I am getting the pellet smoker dialed in here...it works great..

  Craig


----------



## meateater (Jul 9, 2011)

Great looking cheese.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 9, 2011)




----------

